# Cold or Warm start-up.



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

When starting the 5.4 Triton, (02) Is it supposed to jump up to 1750 R.P.M.s?
Or should I be taking this back to the dealer to have them check it out?
Seems to me, turning a cold engine that fast at startup aint good for it what with little or no oil pressure to critical engine parts yet.


Sledhead.


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

Well, it depends on if it comes down fairly quickly or not, if it does, then its normal, if it doesn't then I'd get it back to the dealer. How does it idle otherwise? The 4.2 6 cyls. are notorious for high cold idle (1500 to 2000 rpm) for 30 -40 seconds, sometimes longer, and everyone I've seen does it, computer program apperantly. Even the new diesels idle higher at cold start-up. Hope this helps.

Jason


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

Intimidator,
Yes it does come right back down to 1,000 rpm in a matter of seconds, then lower yet as it warms up.
I have a 5.0 in an Explorer that does not do that on start-up, so I figured that the program or throttle posistion sensor may be bad or set up wrong on the 5.4.
BTW, are you a NASCAR fan?


Sledhead


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Sledhead,
My 5.4 in a 2000 F250 does something similar. I don't think it revs quite that high. But during a cold start it jumps quite high, then quickly drops back to around 1000, then drops to normal. I have the automatic transmission with the 4.10 gears and I have found also that the overdrive will not kick in until the truck is wamed up.

HTH,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

My 2001 F250 w/ 5.4 Triton and 4.10 gears does the same things. Fast idle comes right back down to around 1000 rpm and even lower as it gets warmer, and the overdrive won't engage 'til the engine is warm.


----------



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

Sledhead,

I have a 95' f-150 with the 5.0 It does the cold idle dance as I call it. It runs up to about 1800 rpm for about 30 seconds every day in the winter time, I questioned ford and they said it was normal. they might be right, I have owned the truck for 5 yrs, and it has 110,000 miles on it , and I change the oil every 2,000 miles, and have never had a lick of trouble.... Knock on wood...

Rick


----------



## DaleL (Dec 12, 2001)

Same here...I'll pay more attention to exactly how high it revs, but I will say it DOES start up with a 'blast' (well sorta!) and then settles back within a few seconds. '02 F250 4x4 5.4 auto 4:10 gear w/less than 600 miles.

Just my coupleapennies...  
DaleL


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

*DaleL*

I'm not sure if a junior member, such as myself, has enough clout yet to welcome a new member to the board, but here goes.

First let me thank you for your responce to my question.
(I still think thats hard on internal engine parts even if it is "normal").

Secondly, Welcome to Plowsite.
The guys here can be very helpful and the comorodity (sp) is great. It could however use a little humor at times. lol
Maybe I'm just used to yaking with guys on the trash board at snowmobile.com though.

Have fun.

Sledhead


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

How is this for humor.
Just owning a ford is a joke in and of itself.
Dino


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

*Humor?*

You call THAT humor?
Dont quit your day job quite yet to take the stage on amature night at the local "bowl & bar".

Besides, Why would I bite the hand that feeds me?
Ford signs my paychecks.

Sledhead


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Ignore the troll.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2001)

okay, we all have our equipment preferences and such so I don't see the need for remarks like the joke about fords. besides, if you've ever really looked at a bowtie it looks nothing like a chevy emblem!!!


----------



## DaleL (Dec 12, 2001)

Sledhead:

Thank you for the 'welcome', I've enjoyed 'gawking' around the site the past several weeks! 

My rig's spankin' new this year ('02, F250, 4X4, 5.4L, auto, 4:10 rear end, Western 8' Pro plow w/UltraMount, Lesco low profile salt spreader) w/<600 miles. Looking forward to the first snowfall - hope we get enough to start making a dent in those 0% interest payments!


----------

